

Machine Learning with F# - sytelus
http://fsharp.org/machine-learning/

======
ihnorton
This blog post linked from the OP is very nice:

[http://clear-lines.com/blog/post/Support-Vector-Machine-
in-F...](http://clear-lines.com/blog/post/Support-Vector-Machine-in-
FSharp.aspx)

F# looks lovely, but I have yet to find good cross-platform 2D plotting and 3D
visualization story.

(ActiViz would give me everything I need, but the current wrappers are several
releases out of date - though there is an ongoing Kickstarter to hopefully fix
that)

------
dbecker
_F# has been successfully used by some of the most advanced machine learning
teams in the world, including the Microsoft Research Machine Learning and
Applied Games groups at Microsoft Research_

These may be some top-notch groups... but, it's a red flag (to me) that they
didn't include anyone without a vested interest in the language as part of
this list. This just says that the company that developed the language also
uses it.

~~~
pjmlp
Its use is increasing among .NET shops in the financial sector, the same area
where Haskell and OCaml get used.

Me, I use it mostly as a better scripting language.

~~~
polymatter
outside of Jane Street (<http://www.janestreet.com/technology/ocaml.php>),
I've not heard of functional languages being used in the financial sector.
Where else is it used?

~~~
pjmlp
In Skills That Matter presentations they sometimes refer to deployments in the
city (London finance sector).

You also have some use cases here,

[http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/vstudio/gg634701#Who_Uses_F_...](http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/vstudio/gg634701#Who_Uses_F_sharp)

<http://fsharp.org/testimonials/>

~~~
profquail
It's "Skills Matter" -- they're a company that offers training events, and
they handle many of the big F# training events in NYC and London:

<http://skillsmatter.com/>

~~~
pjmlp
Oh right, thanks for the correction.

------
fuzzythinker
Nice. <http://fdatamining.blogspot.com> (linked under "Other links") is
another good place for F# machine learning.

